# Waiting is the WORST!



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Not gonna lie, this "raising my own fair goats" thing is HARD!
First, I had a hard time finding a buck my husband and I could agree on. Even then I wasn't 100% in love with him.
Then, he got coccidiosis right after he got to our farm, so he's not very thrifty.
We put him in with the does on Labor Day weekend, and he showed fear, not lust for the does. This went on for a good month. Then one day I saw him trying to mount one of my does (yay!) which would put her due around 2/27/19; HOWEVER, she is really developing her udder now, and her vulva is softening/swelling and she has been having mucus discharge. I realize this could just be her plug and the 2/27 date COULD still be her due date, but I'm really beginning to think he must have bred her in those first few days he was with her. It would be my luck for her deliver today or tomorrow, because the weather is expected to take a turn for the colder. We live in Ohio (the mid-Ohio Valley, to be exact) so our forecast is 40*, 20*, 1*, 32*, 52* almost every week, with RAIN, and then snow, then more rain. :bonk:

I am kind of a nervous wreck because I can't be home all day with her, but I have done the best I can for her, and have a warming box ready for when the kids do arrive.
She is one of 3 FF, and 2 second-time mamas. I'm just hoping she isn't the ONLY one expecting.

How do you all deal with the waiting????


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ugh, I'm in the same boat. Our doe is showing signs but we have know idea when her due date is. Bought her with the possibility of being bred.


----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

I'm in the same boat with my girls. They were put with the buck on August 1st, but I have no idea when they actually bred, so its a waiting game  We have separated them into kidding pens because the weather has gotten so cold here with temps dipping to -50 with wind chill tomorrow morning. Good Luck and post pics!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Schroeder_Farms said:


> I'm in the same boat with my girls. They were put with the buck on August 1st, but I have no idea when they actually bred, so its a waiting game  We have separated them into kidding pens because the weather has gotten so cold here with temps dipping to -50 with wind chill tomorrow morning. Good Luck and post pics!!


Seriously? -50 How can any living creature breath that cold air? 
Wow!!!


----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> Seriously? -50 How can any living creature breath that cold air?
> Wow!!!


I know the poor babies! I will be home all day tomorrow so at least I will be able to check on the other goats and cow all day. We are due to break the record unfortunately


----------



## Megpie (Mar 21, 2018)

Same here...I bought two bred girls before christmas thinking they were due any day....im still waiting. They were with a buck the whole time so who knows?!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Schroeder_Farms said:


> I'm in the same boat with my girls. They were put with the buck on August 1st, but I have no idea when they actually bred, so its a waiting game  We have separated them into kidding pens because the weather has gotten so cold here with temps dipping to -50 with wind chill tomorrow morning. Good Luck and post pics!!


Where in the world ARE you, the Arctic Circle? mg:


----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> Where in the world ARE you, the Arctic Circle? mg:


It sure feels like it! Western Illinois is getting all the winter weather we have missed the last three years. Tons of snow, frigid temps, 20mph winds. Not good for our animals, that's for sure!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

We're near Marietta, OH and the temperature is supposed to dip pretty darn low tonight. Schools have already closed due to the frigid temperatures.We moved the horses and two goats into the main barn tonight. I'm praying the other 4 goats stay huddled and keep warm in their barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope all is OK this morning?


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Hope all is OK this morning?


All was well when I checked on them this morning. Due to the lack of bedding, the one (who may or may not be pregnant) was shivering, but I sneaked a little extra hay to them before I went to work. Still no babies from Clover, though. I have this sneaking suspicion that she'll be like Elliott and Mischief were last year, and will take several more weeks. I'm still learning to read the signs, and frankly she looks more ready to deliver than E or M either one on the days they actually delivered. Clover has a nice little udder forming (it's hard to see for all her hair) and her teats looked to be filling some too. Mischief and Elliott didn't develop the nice tight udders everyone talks about until the kids were on the ground. 
As for all my other does, I'll be surprised if any of them are even bred (even though Jake, the dud) has been with them since September. Next breeding season I am investing in a marking harness!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Latest pictures of Clovers cute little udder. I keep thinking "maybe today" but nope. Last spring, my two first-timers barely formed udders before they kidded, but Clover is coming along nicely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@Crazy Little Goat - has Clover kidded yet?


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> @Crazy Little Goat - has Clover kidded yet?


Of course not! Ha ha!
I swear these goats are turning my hair grey. 
My guess is that she's actually due on either 2/27 or 3/3, which means I put her in the barn WAY too soon, but now I'm afraid to turn her back out because as soon as I do, the weather will turn bad and she will kid in the run-in with everyone else, and they'll trample the kids. (Those are just a few of the thoughts running through my head.) Not sure what it is about these goats, but I worry WAY more about them than I ever did the little mixed-breed herd I had several years ago. People look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them that I can remember one doe kidding outside in the snow, back then. Both kids were perfectly fine and everyone did wonderfully. Fast-forward to now, and I learn that boers can;t be trusted to kid alone not to mention outside with the rest of the herd around, and God forbid it's cold outside! LOL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well well, let's not trash ALL boers  

I do sometimes let my does kid out on pasture depending on weather, but then I do bring them in to a jug/pen after so I can monitor and feed for a few days And to protect the kids from predators and other does while they get better on their legs. 

I know how crazy they make you, I usually start having nightmares a few weeks before kidding season begins. 

Just be sure she gets exercise as that is imperative for the kids to get into the correct birthing position.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Well well, let's not trash ALL boers
> 
> Just be sure she gets exercise as that is imperative for the kids to get into the correct birthing position.


Don't get me wrong, I LOVE them. I just feel like ignorance was bliss, and now I'm stressed. LOL

I'll make her go for walks starting tonight. :ty:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a few of mine go in the barn on their own to have their babies(boers).
It was cold out and they knew the babies would be in jeopardy.
When it is nice out, most just go out in the field and have them.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Well, Clover FINALLY kidded!
She had a tiny girl, followed about two hours later by a massive girl (who was completely backwards, but came out on its own) and a tiny boy. That's right, TRIPLETS! So far they are all alive, but the boy is quite weak, and even 30 hours later isn't able to do much in the line of walking. The big girl is doing wonderfully and we have named her Charm. The little girl was very weak legged at first too, but she seems to be doing much better now. I'm still kind of shocked by how much bigger Charm in than the other, who are Bambi-doe and Lucky-buck ("Lucky" because I think he's gonna have to be to survive), I mean she's probably twice as big as they are.
Anyway, they are here, and so far they are alive!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!
I hope the two little ones grow good for you. Some selenium/vitamin E paste may help them.


----------



## dzt66 (Apr 9, 2018)

Adorable!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

I got a shot from the vet with BoSe and other vitamins for them.
I'm super impressed with mom, Clover, because I figured out that she is laying down to let the buck nurse when he needs her to.
How many of you let your does raise all the triplets and how many of you pull one to bottle feed? I would really prefer not to have to bottle feed but I will if I have to. Does it work to simply supplement with a bottle while leaving them all on mom?

UPDATE: Right after I posted this, the kids went to do chores and found that the little buck had managed to get himself separated from his mom, and was laying outside of the barn in the cold. He's back inside, and nursed before we left. Hopefully the logs we added to the pen will keep all the kids inside where they belong. I'm not sure this little dude is going to survive.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is impressive, that she lays down.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Rocky was born just before the Polar Vortex hit. I went out to feed, and there he was.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like classic selenium deficiency with the buck getting the worst of it in a litter. Be sure to dose any other pregnant does with selenium ASAP. 

Congratulations on your triplets. I haven't let my Boers raise triplets before but it is certainly possible. I would weigh them all the first few days and make sure they are gaining at least a half pound per day. You could decide after 4 or 5 days if you want her to raise three and still be able to get them on the bottle. Or if your schedule allows begin, offering all three a bottle on day 2 or 3 so they learn how to use it and you can offer twice a day through weaning to make sure they are getting enough.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a Nigerian dwarf doe raise triplets with no problem - but she's a dairy doe...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Saltey.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is the little buckling that got out doing okay?


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is the little buckling that got out doing okay?


He was doing great last night! The kids checked the animals this morning, and everyone was napping, so they didn't disturb them. I'll check them as soon as I get home after lunch.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

The triplets are 2 weeks old now, and the girls seem to be doing great. THe little bickling still carries his back leg, with no visible signs of injury. He eats, and is active, and growing; just not as active or as big as his sisters. Mama appears to be doing well; she's getting MilkMaid from www.firmeadowllc.com to help keep up with her growing brood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

So far:
Clover: triplets-2 does, 1 buck
Sue-Sue: triplets-bucks; lost 2
Mischief: twins-does
To go:
Elliott: maybe today
Red: it's anybody's guess at this point; she looks bred, but the buck has been trying to mount her lately, so...


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Elliott DID deliver yesterday!!!!! Twin does! They are BEAUTIFUL! I wanted strong healthy bucks, but God said I NEEDED strong healthy does. 
:kid3::kid3::kid2: 
:kid2::angel::angel: 
:kid3::kid3: 
:kid3::kid3:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

So sweet looking. Congratulations on the delivery of those twins no matter the sex that was assigned. (clap)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute congrats.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Thought I would share a picture of my little Lucky buck(wether now). He had a rough start, but he is doing well now! He NEEDS a new home though, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

2020 kids:
Twins: buck, doe
Twins: buck, buck
Still waiting


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute! Don't forget to add them to the 2020 tally


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How do I deal with all this waiting? I don’t. I can’t. I don’t think anybody can! My goat Squeaks is due Feb. 15th and I’m dying to go out and do the kidding clip, and everything leading up to kidding..but I must wait. Also, 2/27/2019 will be Squeaks’ 3rd birthday! And, my goat Lucy, due March 8th is a 5th time Mama this year. I’m excited and can’t wait. I wish goats were a little more like chickens. Just 21 days to hatch...
And..I understand the whole cold, rain, and snow. I’m so thankful that we have had a warm January this year.(dance)

I hope you have some happy heathy *WARM & DRY* babies this year. 
Just keep waiting....(doh)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> 2020 kids:
> Twins: buck, doe
> Twins: buck, buck
> Still waiting
> ...


Awwwwww
I need a baby goat right now...


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> How do I deal with all this waiting? I don't. I can't. I don't think anybody can! My goat Squeaks is due Feb. 15th and I'm dying to go out and do the kidding clip, and everything leading up to kidding..but I must wait. Also, 2/27/2019 will be Squeaks' 3rd birthday! And, my goat Lucy, due March 8th is a 5th time Mama this year. I'm excited and can't wait. I wish goats were a little more like chickens. Just 21 days to hatch...
> And..I understand the whole cold, rain, and snow. I'm so thankful that we have had a warm January this year.(dance)
> 
> I hope you have some happy heathy *WARM & DRY* babies this year.
> Just keep waiting....(doh)


Thanks,
We've been having prefect weather too, but I'm afraid if this doe doesn't kid soon, she's gonna miss the warmth. 
I used a marking harness this year, and the other two does went on their due dates, but this doe seems to holding on to her kids. She's two days past due now. He udder looks like she may have a while to go yet, BUT one of the other two does had a "not ready yet" look to her udder the day she kidded.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> Thanks,
> We've been having prefect weather too, but I'm afraid if this doe doesn't kid soon, she's gonna miss the warmth.
> I used a marking harness this year, and the other two does went on their due dates, but this doe seems to holding on to her kids. She's two days past due now. He udder looks like she may have a while to go yet, BUT one of the other two does had a "not ready yet" look to her udder the day she kidded.


That's scary. Hopefully she kids soon while it's warm. I've heard of does who's udders aren't filled until a week before labor. Some does' udder fill up while they are in labor! Hopefully all goes well! 
Just keep waiting..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kiddo's.


----------

